# Shuriken cutter



## bsief (Nov 8, 2008)

I received mine yesterday

I tried it on a H upmann Cabinet Selection Toro size

I followed the instructions

it worked wounderfully

I believe that this cutter will be my general every day cutter from now on

I purchased the cutter from Two Guy Cigar Shop


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

picture?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Shuriken Cutter Black | Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar Store


----------



## TLitten (Aug 31, 2011)

I can also say that my experience with the Shuriken was positive. As a reformed cigarette smoker and a fairly established pipe-man, I have a pretty good idea of what the draw should be like on any given tobacco delivery device, if-you-will.

The Shuriken delivered as advertised. Simply inserting the head of the cigar into the Shuriken and giving some firm pressure resulted in 6 virtually invisible slits (I couldn't really see them well until I had smoked the 'gar for a bit). Applying virtually no pressure with my mouth resulted in a good draw, but when I wanted a mouth full of smoke I applied some pressure and was rewarded with thick clouds of deliciousness (was a Partagas Cifuente Y Cia. 1845).

Not sure that it was any better than my regular cutter (a Colibri single-blade guillotine) in terms of draw, but what I like about it is it's generous opening (I believe Cigar Tech claims it can accommodate up to a 60 ring gauge, and I believe it) as my Colibri doesn't perform well on anything over 50 gauge.

For only $20 or so for the black plastic model, I would highly encourage anyone who enjoys trying new toys to play with it and see what they think. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it performed and I can definitely say this will be my "go-to" cutter on the golf course from now on.

Happy puffing!

- Todd


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like my Fidello cutter from a freebie at CI.Hard pressed to get some of the old pharts to try somethin new! My Review I kind of updated the review here


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I always like new toys and that definately looks like an interesting one.


----------



## VNVet52 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been using the Shuriken for 2 weeks now. No pieces of tobacco to spit out or caps that fall apart. Draw is controllable. I own punches, V-cutters, A $65 Lamborgini Dual guillotine Cutter, the Shuriken has become my go-to cutter.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

I read many reviews about this particular cutter and this thread is the first one that's positive.. Nevertheless I'll watch out for one on cbid - the design and simplicity is definitely intriguing.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

I cut my cigars in a simaler shape ' A six point star' with my swiss Army knife, If and when I have no cutter on my person. Some times I cut a V on the bigger ring Ga. cigars. I see those cutters in the cigar catalogs I get in the mail and I have to talk myself into not buying one. I can always use/Need another Gadget to add to my collection, My favorite method to cut a cigar is with the shear type cutters.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to admit, I like the Shuriken, even when most thought it was a gimmick. As stated in my review, it was a freebie from CI, I think. 

But,,, now that I have a CC Perfect Cutter, most all my other cutters are sitting in a box. The Shuriken is just to odd a shape to put in a pocket or traveldor.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

bsief said:


> I received mine yesterday
> 
> I tried it on a H upmann Cabinet Selection Toro size
> 
> ...


Totally off topic, but this reminds me of a middle school haiku.


----------



## Roland (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, $20.00 plus shipping and handling, +/- some ca$$ if you can get it from this guy or that guy. I broke down and bought one. If only just to say that I have one, and see how it works for me. Also, I wanted to add it to my collection of cigar paraphernalia. The first time I tried it, I was not a fan. It felt like I made a mistake using it for the first time on a Punch Punch-Punch (Cuban). It gave me a poor end, flaking pieces of wrap and filler as I wet the end to try and calm down the splintered head of the cigar. And before anyone makes a comment or asks if I checked to see if the cigar was properly tempered. Yes, I checked the head, body and foot of the cigar, ensuring that the cigar was well loved in my properly maintained humidor for at least 3 months. As with anything in life, I felt I had to give the Shuriken cigar cutter somewhat of a trial period. Not only using it myself but having other herfers partake in the experience and get feedback from them. As I have been using it more and more, with each use, a different type of cigar. I find it to be a little more user friendly and getting the results I think this product was made to have. I wouldn’t tell you to go out and buy it if you were not an avid cigar smoker or working on a limited budget. It is not going to replace your existing tried and true method/s by no means. It is a toy, one that is being talked about because it is new (not sure improved). I will keep trying it, and having all around me, do the same. My suggestions on improving this item would be as follows. Make the end cap have a better grip, maybe a flat or ring type grip, maybe even have it hinged. I would make the blades inside, wedged to get a slightly bigger opening for the draw. Last, I would look into having it built into a traveling humidor case. One less thing I would have to bring alone or remember. That is all I have for now. As I and others around me use it more, I will follow up with mine/our comments. 

Update on the Shuriken; I have been using it for over 2 weeks now, still on different cigars. My last attempt at destroying all the contraband I might have in my possession, went better than expected. It was a Cuban COHIBA. The ends and body of the cigar were checked, the night was lined out to ensure no disruptions were going to be had. The stick was opened to exposé all its glory. All those around me watch as the operation took place. One of the witnesses of this execution even questioned me on my choice of surgical instrument I would be using to violating this Cuban, COHIBA. After explaining my actions on why I was using this particular tool, the for mentioned persons query and concerns was quashed. The cut was made, the foot was lit and the moment started. I do have to say that it was one of the best experiences I have had so far in using the Shuriken. The end did not flake on me, no pieces of filler were peaking out the slits. The stick was enjoyed and the moment was made without incident. Till next time my happy herfers. Keep making moments.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Meh. A Xikar or $5 twin blade will do the same thing, ie cut your cigar. I have a Xikar Xi and two no names. Guess what? They all work well. This cutter is just another on the market to be honest.

Meanwhile there are no cigar cutters that fail in the medium to top end market, they all work. Many of the cheaper ones do as well. If you want wank factor buy a Dupont or something.

I find it quite amusing that the link supplied says "File Not Found" at the moment.

Roland: Wrong thread mate, you should be posting in the retailers section.


----------



## Roland (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion Tashaz, I am new to the this forum so bear with me.


----------

